
Ask HN: Best Book you read in 2015 - dudurocha
Mine were American Gods by Neil Gaiman and High Output Management by Andy Grove
======
ycom13__
My 5 favorite ones I read this year

    
    
      In the Heart of the Sea: The Tragedy of the Whaleship Essex by Nathaniel Philbrick
      Elon Musk: Tesla, SpaceX, and the Quest for a Fantastic Future by Ashlee Vance
      To the Last Man: A Novel of the First World War by Jeff Shaara 
      Dead Wake: The Last Crossing of the Lusitania by Erik Larson
      The Wright Brothers by David McCullough
    

All 21 books I read are here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10785428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10785428)

------
ColinWright
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783219)

